# bushy nose pleco with cherry shrimp



## braykbeat (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey, I have an albino bushy nose pleco in a 5 gallon tank with a bunch of snails. My betta passed on recently :-( and I was thinking of getting some cherry/snowball shrimp. How would they do with the pleco? Will the pleco go after them? Will they be a bother to the pleco? If they'll do fine could I add one more fish and if yes, what kind? Thanks.

B


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

shrimp will be fine for the pleco, but the pleco will get much too big for a 5gal tank.


----------

